

Giving Great Talks: A Mashup - jazzdev
http://boltpeters.com/blog/talks/

======
jazzdev
I had a chance to hear Tufte speak for the first time last week and he starts
with his first point. He doesn't say his name, or show any agenda for the
talk. He just started right out showing the Music Animation machine, an
interesting way to visualize music
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVadl4ocX0M&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVadl4ocX0M&feature=player_embedded)
if you are interested).

I was a little surprised he didn't introduce himself, but then he didn't waste
my time telling what I already knew. I knew who I had come hear. And the
agenda had been handed out, so he didn't need to waste time with that either.
Very unusual, yet compelling, presentation style.

